# Storage Unit Libraries



## BobDole (May 8, 2021)

Ok, so I'm not sure how to start, but here goes. For several months, I have been planning on turning my storage unit into a personal library, as I have very specific tastes in literature, and finding them on the road is challenging at best. I pay 85 per month, and as it stands, it has a couple bikes in it, and 81 boxes of books (uhaul book boxes) on top of two pallets. I want to turn it into a usable library to come back to whenever I can. I'm also in the middle of writing a book on the subject, so I want to know if anyone has any similar experiences, or what they think of my project. Sadly, zero other units are avaliable in my town (despite there being close to 50 other storage companies), so I am stuck with non Climate controlled unit for now (10x10). I want to put bookcases up, yet am afraid insects might infest my collection. Any tips?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2021)

I don't think you're going to find the information you are looking for in this community.


----------



## CouchPunx (May 15, 2021)

all i can add is that the only time i used a storage unit all my books got eaten by rats and everything else was covered in rat shit


----------



## JackSquat (Aug 4, 2022)

Do you think there's a way you could cover them with plastic or something to keep them protected from bugs and rats? And put some kind of pest repellent in there to keep them out of there? Oh, yeah, I just remembered I used to keep some books and magazines in small plastic containers. That should work for you!


----------



## Gin (Aug 9, 2022)

Get those airtight, watertight Rubbermaid Totes from Walmart. Get Rubbermade,it's better than Sterilite. It will keep bugs & wet out. If I'm stashing only a couple books I put em in ziplocks & same for book I'm carrying but seems you have too many for that. Plus ziplocks only come in certain sizes that doesn't match up to most books lol.


----------

